# VK - Craighall Liquor License



## Gizmo (31/7/17)

*Did you know that Vape King Craighall will soon have its own Liquor license? Drinks & food with your vape, what more could you ask for.*
*





I will update this thread, once the bar and mini restaurant is open 

*​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

